
In Memory of Joe Polchinski, the Brane Master - Osiris30
https://profmattstrassler.com/2018/02/05/a-brilliant-light-disappears-over-the-horizon-in-memory-of-joe-polchinski/
======
philipov
Oh no.... I didn't know he got brain cancer. Some of the best and most
entertaining physics lectures I've found on Youtube were by him.

.

